# Hells bay OT report



## McFly

ISweet! Sounds like a great time, thanks for sharing! [ch128077]


----------



## el9surf

Good report, hopefully I can make it down next year.


----------



## DBStoots

It was a blast! God is great!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif] Thanks 4 sharing !!!


----------



## shiprock8

Thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## kbkeys1

Great event! On an absolutely perfect weather day. Loved the bacon-wrapped scallops!


----------



## redjim

Shannon, sure looks like a great time!


----------



## Shadowcast

Great report!


----------



## BCPD199

Sounds like a great time.  Curious, is it open to owners of Gordon Boatworks as well?.  Since Gordon merged with Hell's Bay back in '08, technically it could be considered a HB.  Anybody down there with one?


----------



## nsbsurfer15

Nobody wants us red headed step children there !!! Lol


----------



## grovesnatcher

I believe even the red heads are welcome


----------



## nsbsurfer15

> I believe even the red heads are welcome


I would hope so seeing as how Tom carried the torch and kept the skiffs going while HB was in bankruptcy for a few years.


----------



## permitchaser

I am jealous. Still waiting for an Off Shore Flats Boat tournament


----------



## kbkeys1

I have been invited to fish this fun tourney in my Gordon since the first one in 2012. Great event, great people.


----------



## BCPD199

Thanks for the responses. I might have to free up my calendar next year!


----------



## [email protected]

Nice report Shannon, this was my first OT and I really enjoyed it. It was great to meet you and all the other HB folks. I plan on attending the next one in the Lagoon on the 20th - how about you?

Joe


----------



## DBStoots

> Nice report Shannon, this was my first OT and I really enjoyed it.  It was great to meet you and all the other HB folks.  I plan on attending the next one in the Lagoon on the 20th - how about you?
> 
> Joe


Joe, Shannon is coming down next week to fish on Friday with me and then we'll fish the Hook'd for Hope Tournament in Flamingo. Y'all should check out the tournament and join us!


----------



## [email protected]

Dave - give me some details.


----------



## DBStoots

> Dave - give me some details.


Joe, go to www.Hookd4Hope.Com for the details and registration. All proceeds go to support clean water projects, home building, medical care, education, orphanage support, and Hope for Haiti! PM any questions or send through contact at bottom of the Hook'd4Hope web page


----------



## grovesnatcher

Love to see ya down in flamingo and I'm working on fishing the ot up in Titusville just got to clear it with the wife


----------

